# How do I export impulse response filter?



## insanegenius (Oct 7, 2010)

I have done all my measurements in REW 5. I can then export the impulse response. When I go to export the impulse response filter the program hangs on generating...
So, I went back to 4.11. I can import my exported impulse response from version 5. Now when I export the filter impulse respnse it says it saves. But when I load it, it is fairly flat with one bell curve at the front. 
Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure you have selected the measurement whose filters you want to export, select "normalise samples to peak value" and use 24-bit or 32-bit for the export. After you import a response you can use the controls on the impulse graph to scale the peak SPL level to a convenient figure.


----------

